# Snow fall in the Wash. DC and Baltimore area this year



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

What do you think this winter will be like? Seems like it's starting off a little colder (3-4 degrees) this year and that might just be enough to make it a decent winter. 

Not great like in 1995 and 1996, but anything has to be better than last year.

I'm in the Northern Virginia Area (I can't remember the last big snow storm), I've noticed north of Baltimore that you guys get a few more storms, so you might have a great year. Need any subs? lol


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

It's colder but it warms up when the storms come. I guess it hasn't snowed yet because I'm ready for for it this year.


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

It's really warming up now, it's going to be 64 on Sunday. We always get at least a week of warm weather in Jan., but after that who knows...snowfall across the country (and Canada) seems to be greater than normal, so we might get a few good snows this year.


----------



## bjslawn (Feb 15, 2005)

past 2 yrs have stunk......no need to apply:realmad:


----------



## matts lawn care (Dec 24, 2006)

We got a little to plow on the 28th. What do you think about this coming Tuesday, too warm?


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

matts lawn care;738196 said:


> We got a little to plow on the 28th. What do you think about this coming Tuesday, too warm?


Right now they are say "few snow showers" so it doesn't look like much. We are due for a big one, if not this year maybe next year.


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

Here it comes.


----------

